# Bullets and Beans...and a few missing things



## longknife (Mar 27, 2019)

_Available @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q2599VH/?tag=ff0d01-20_

_The fraud, abuse, and waste of logistics during the Vietnam War_


----------



## fncceo (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's too late now to do anything about it ... I believe we already lost that war.


----------

